

7  Package management meta-tools: survey and state of the art - Hank_Lenzi
http://www.mancoosi.org/edos/manager.html

======
zokier
I have heard rumors that aptitude would have smarter dependency resolver than
apt-get. It would be interesting to hear how it would fare in comparison.

